# some help please



## ac12 (13 Jul 2006)

Hey, I'm sorry if this has been posted too many times but I can't find the topic anywhere. I'm already 16 years old and I will be 17 in Feb. I just became interested in joining Army Cadets because my parents said I should join that first instead of joining the reserves. I was just wondering if joining now is worth it? I know that children join at the age of 12 so I am just wondering if joining the Army Cadets now will make me feel behind since other teens will have so much experience. How far will I be ale to get in just 2 years? (and I apologize again if this has been posted a billion times before.)


----------



## George Wallace (13 Jul 2006)

Why are you joining the Cadets when you can join the Reserves?

Then you may want to read these to get more info on this site:

***********************************

MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

Army.ca Conduct Guidelines: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html

Infantry FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html

Canadian Forces Aptitude Test - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103977.html#msg103977

Fitness requirements at enrolment, see page 12 of this brochure:
http://www.recruiting.forces.ca/media/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced


To summarize. Welcome to Army.ca, start reading.

********************************************************


----------



## ac12 (13 Jul 2006)

I know that I can join the reserves, but my dad wants me to join cadets first.


----------



## ac12 (13 Jul 2006)

I was just hoping that someone would maybe have experienced this already.


----------



## Burrows (13 Jul 2006)

At age 17 I would advise joining the reserves.  The cadet program would have little to offer you by then and the reserves pays you.


----------



## navymich (13 Jul 2006)

The only thing is, as he is under the age of 18, his parents need to sign for him to join the reserves.  And if his father wants him to go to cadets first, that might be hard to get done.

ac12, if that is the case, that you might have difficulty with your parents agreeing for you to join the reserves, keep doing research, both on the boards here and through your local recruiting centre.  Put together your plan with the pros and cons of reserves and cadets and present it to him.  I don't know much about cadets, but I wouldn't think that less than 2 years in a corps will get you very far.  Reserves seems to be the best option for you.


----------



## Sig_Des (13 Jul 2006)

ac12 said:
			
		

> I know that I can join the reserves, but my dad wants me to join cadets first.



My dad wanted me to become a doctor, make millions, and then pay for his retirement home....(J/k)

but honestly, cadets would be suited for you if you were younger. The reserves would offer you a lot, including employment, and school benefits if you are going to secondary school.

Do the research, and make your OWN decision. Your family should support you in what you choose to do.

And mich's points are all valid


----------



## ac12 (13 Jul 2006)

navymich said:
			
		

> The only thing is, as he is under the age of 18, his parents need to sign for him to join the reserves.  And if his father wants him to go to cadets first, that might be hard to get done


I am a girl. Sorry I did not mention that. Im sure my dad would sign. I think he wants me to join cadets because I know personally I probably can not handle joining the reserves right now. I don't even think I am able to do one pushup haha.


----------



## Roy Harding (13 Jul 2006)

AC12:

It may be worth pointing out to your Dad that Cadets, although affiliated with the military and based on Military hierarchy and structure, are NOT a "military" outfit - they are a youth organization, and a fine one to be sure, but they will not necessarily prepare you for life in the military.  Perhaps you and he could visit this site together:  http://www.cadets.ca/intro_e.asp .

Although I don't know you or your parents, as a parent myself I think I see where they may be going - dip your toe into the water first, then your foot, then your legs, etcetera, and I applaud them for this approach.  That line of reasoning may not be applicable in this particular case - as stated above, Cadets are NOT "Army Lite".  As others here (who probably know more about Cadets than I) have said, you may not get much out of it at your "advanced" (for a Cadet) age.

Regardless what happens, I would encourage you to discuss this with your parents, visit the site above WITH THEM, discuss it some more, and then respect their decision.

Good luck to you.

Roy Harding


----------



## ac12 (13 Jul 2006)

Thank you guys so much for helping me out. I asked him about it, and he already said I could join the reserves. Now im just not sure if I can handle it personally. We did understand that cadets is not to prepare you for the reserves. But thank you all posting and giving me your opinion, its very appreciated.


----------



## Neill McKay (13 Jul 2006)

It's certanly not unheard of for someone to join cadets at 16, but in my experience it's rare.

However, it's free, and no harm could come from stopping by the local unit some night for a look.

As others have said, cadets won't fill you with useful military knowledge, but it will give you some sense of how a military hierarchy works.  That, in itself, might help you decide how you might like the reserves.  If nothing else, you can learn some drill and how to polish your boots, which would be handy during your BMQ course if you do go on to the reserves.

I suggest visiting a cadet unit for an evening, then thinking about it some more.


----------



## navymich (13 Jul 2006)

What do you think that you can not handle about it?  If it is just the pushups that you mentioned before, you have time.  And now you have a goal too, to get working on stuff like that.  Look online first, at www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca.  Then take your dad with you when you visit the recruiting centre, and also visit local reserve units.  All of that should give you more of a background on what will be expected, plus allow you ample opportunities for questions.

Remember your basic requirements:


> Q. I would like to join the CF. What are the basic requirements?
> A. You must meet the following minimal conditions:
> be a Canadian citizen (if you have a permanent resident status, you may still be considered eligible for employment under certain conditions)
> be at least 17 years of age (16 for the Reserves and Military College) with parental/guardian consent for minors
> have successfully completed Grade 10 (Sec III in Quebec); some entry programs have additional academic prerequisites;



If this (joining the reserves) is something that you really want to do, get working on what you need to overcome "personally".  Good luck.


----------



## Sig_Des (13 Jul 2006)

Neill McKay said:
			
		

> I suggest visiting a cadet unit for an evening, then thinking about it some more.



The same suggestion, but with a Reserve unit.


----------



## paracowboy (13 Jul 2006)

if Dad is cool with it, I say go Reserves. At your age, I think it'll be more beneficial for you. Think about what you'd like to do for a living: Reserves will almost certainly have a trade analagous to it, so you will not only learn about the military, you will learn a profession. Most importantly, you will learn about yourself and your capabilities. You will learn that many of the limitations you THINK you have, only exist in your mind.

And, you'll get paid to do some cool stuff!


----------



## ac12 (13 Jul 2006)

I am interested in Computer Engineering.


----------



## paracowboy (13 Jul 2006)

when you go on the Recruiting Site, look into computer related trades (I'd suggest Signals) and be sure to discuss that with the Recruiter when you and Dad go talk to him. 

Luck, kiddo.


----------



## Sig_Des (13 Jul 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> when you go on the Recruiting Site, look into computer related trades (I'd suggest Signals) and be sure to discuss that with the Recruiter when you and Dad go talk to him.


Para,

did you just suggesst Sigs to someone? Don't you feel dirty all over? ;D


----------



## George Wallace (13 Jul 2006)

You weren't supposed to be paying that close attention to it.   ;D


----------



## paracowboy (13 Jul 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Para,
> 
> did you just suggesst Sigs to someone? Don't you feel dirty all over? ;D


you have no idea. At least HoM, GO!!!, or Infidel-6 haven't seen it yet.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (13 Jul 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> you have no idea. At least HoM, GO!!!, or Infidel-6 haven't seen it yet.



The operative word being YET.


----------



## ac12 (13 Jul 2006)

Alryte. I will look into some of these things. You guys are awesome.


----------



## Sig_Des (13 Jul 2006)

ac12 said:
			
		

> Alryte. I will look into some of these things. You guys are awesome.



Seriously if, you have any questions about reserve Signals units, feel free to PM me.


----------



## ac12 (13 Jul 2006)

I shall keep that in mind. Thank you.


----------



## paracowboy (13 Jul 2006)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> The operative word being YET.


sshhh!


----------



## canadianblue (13 Jul 2006)

Do they have any tech trades or something more computer related then Sig's that reserves can go to. So far on my QL3's we've done little work with computers, its mostly radios. If their is a base close by go talk to some of the members about their trade and find out which one you want to do.


----------



## ac12 (13 Jul 2006)

Theres lots of stuff that goes with this. Wow!.


----------



## Sig_Des (13 Jul 2006)

Sigs Guy said:
			
		

> Do they have any tech trades or something more computer related then Sig's that reserves can go to.



Not really. LCIS is pretty much closed to reservists now, and there aren't any real hard IT jobs, although in some units they'll find themselves doing it a lot. Plus if you get yourself a tasking to a Reg F IT/IS tp you'd do more of it. But it's the best base, and Comms units are pretty diverse across the country


----------



## George Wallace (13 Jul 2006)

The only think I could think of would be if she went to Queens, she could get involved with the RES EW SQN and perhaps do some work there.


----------



## ac12 (13 Jul 2006)

Are you supposed to study something while you are in the reserves? I know this is totally off topic, im sorry


----------



## Sig_Des (13 Jul 2006)

you don't have to at all.

But you can get up to 2000$ per year for uni


----------



## ac12 (13 Jul 2006)

Okay. I don't think I want to study anything.


----------



## Neill McKay (14 Jul 2006)

ac12 said:
			
		

> Okay. I don't think I want to study anything.



Quite a lot of reservists are students, but certainly not all.  You can find reservists in just about every occupation there is.


----------



## ac12 (14 Jul 2006)

I didnt think about all this stuff. I am still interested in joining, but it might take awhile to even do the fitness test.


----------



## Sindy (14 Jul 2006)

Hi,
I joined the Air Cadets at 14 years old.  From experience, I can tell you that I was a little old, but I had a great time.  Learned drill, polish boots, survival...  All good stuff.  I joined the reserves at 17 years old as a Clerk.  The cadets helped me with the ranks, drill, and all that stuff on my recruit training.  BUT I was not above everyone else.  Most person joining the reserves do it because they really want too and most of them really work hard at learning all the little stuff during the training.   I then joined the Reg Force after I got my College diploma.  

My suggestion, look where you are from, there might be a communications squadron (reserve).  They work with computers and communications, they should have someboday in the  unit who will be able to tell you which trade are available.

For the push ups and stuff...  That is easier than you think.  Do 5 or 10 everytime you enter and exit your bedroom (for example) before you know it you will be able to do 25.

By the way, I am a girl too.  And when you are 40-50 persons doing push-ups or going on a run everything seems much easier than doing it by yourself...

Good luck!!


----------



## essol (14 Jul 2006)

Sigs Guy said:
			
		

> Do they have any tech trades or something more computer related then Sig's that reserves can go to.



Or maybe try Communication Research Operator with the Commres? Here's a URL on that MOC 

http://www.img.forces.gc.ca/commres/occupations/docs/CommRes_Comm_Rsch_Op_Feb05_e.PDF


----------



## ac12 (14 Jul 2006)

Lots of things to read !


----------

